# Fall Leaves



## leftnose (Nov 4, 2013)

It's that time of the year for those of us on the north half of the planet....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's my 'creative' take on ths subject...

_"Fall is Here"_


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 4, 2013)

Illuminated


----------



## distant.star (Nov 4, 2013)

.
The wabi-sabi version...


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2013)

I have always loved the colours of the Tamarack trees.. The Tamarack is the only coniferous tree in Canada that looses it's needles in the winter. This one was taken at first light in Mer Bleu, a bog in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Vern (Nov 5, 2013)

Chapel Hill foliage on Nov 2nd. 1Dx + 70-200 2.8L II.


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 5, 2013)

Our new (and first) house!

I might just have to start getting into nature photography 



Trees by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## Shendo Photo (Nov 5, 2013)

We took a stroll through Elmwood Cemetery in Memphis, TN, this past Saturday... So Peaceful there.


----------



## triggermike (Nov 5, 2013)

A little past it's prime - but here's a couple from Northeastern Maryland . . .


----------



## Dukinald (Nov 5, 2013)

Taken while on a stroll today....


----------



## Renegade Runner (Nov 5, 2013)

*[size=24pt][size=18pt]Canon 6D, 100mm lens, f/3.2, 1/125 sec, iso-100**[/size]*[/size]






*[size=24pt][size=18pt]
Canon 6D, 70-300 L lens, f4.5, 1/200, iso-100**[/size]*[/size]


----------



## Eladio (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's a couple of a beech forest from north Spain


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 5, 2013)

;D


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 5, 2013)

;D


----------

